# New features of Sp. dictionary



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I am happy to announce an expansion of the Spanish dictionary(ies) available on WordReference.  A couple of weeks ago, I added a supplement of missing English words.  This morning, I have added many thousand English phrases, phrasal verbs and other multi-word terms.  I hope you find it useful.  
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=piano

Please let me know of any problems or if anything is confusing!  There are still letter ranges of terms that are missing, but they should be finished in the next month.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## garryknight

This place just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Philippa

Cool!!  
It seems like practically every English word has lots of extra bits now (cue another 'Philippa dictionary clicking frenzy'  !!)

Tres preguntitas....
Will the Spanish words (someday!) get the same treatment with phrases and multi-word terms?
Is it possible to have the Supplement words 'clickable' too, like the Espasa words are?
Is it possible to have the Supplement words 'searchable' too, like the Espasa words, so that if the word doesn't appear on the Spanish to English side? e.g. strained relations=relaciones tirantes, but there is no link to here from the word tirante.

Thanks, Mike!!
Philippa


----------



## sean

The compound forms feature is sweet! Thanks a lot, Mike. 

Best,

sean


----------



## alc112

garryknight said:
			
		

> This place just keeps getting better and better!


 
I agree!
Thank you very very very very much Mike!!!
YOu are the man!!!!

I also see that now in the Spanish dictionary there are some words where the definitions apper in columns:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=shag


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mike, it looks great, and it really adds to the user learner-friendly appeal of the site.    ¡Buen trabajo!


I know that the French dictionary has maintained this format for a while now (_at least _ 6 months). And, I just noticed that the Italian dictionary also follows suit. Is the Spanish dictionary the last to use this format?

Well, anyway, it's fab.


----------



## mkellogg

Philippa said:
			
		

> Will the Spanish words (someday!) get the same treatment with phrases and multi-word terms?


 Yes, I eventually want to do it all, though the emphasis for the next couple months will be on English.


> Is it possible to have the Supplement words 'clickable' too, like the Espasa words are?


Yea, I gotta do that today. 


> Is it possible to have the Supplement words 'searchable' too, like the Espasa words, so that if the word doesn't appear on the Spanish to English side? e.g. strained relations=relaciones tirantes, but there is no link to here from the word tirante.


Good point. That might take me a few days to get working...

I'm glad that this is getting a good reception, and I'm impressed by alc's growing mastery of US slang. "You are the man." - I have to get that added to the supplement some day...


----------



## SILSEP

Superb! 

I notice this option on Italian and French dictionary and it is really useful.

Good job!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks Venus,

The Spanish dictionary will be different from the French and Italian. Fr. and It. are entirely in the table format. The Spanish will be a hybrid. It will maintain the base of the professional dictionary from Espasa, but will have a growing supplement to cover the many phrases and terms that are not included in the dictionary. : )


----------



## asm

Mike:


NO se si tambien te refieres en este mensaje a las ligas que hay entre el diccionario y el foro. Desde hace tiempo que ya existe esta vinculacion. Si busco una palabra en el diccionario, este me va a indicar, ademas del significado, algunos (todos???) los hilos que han tratado el tema.
Sin embargo veo un "issue" con estas ligas. Muchas de las ligas son a temas que nada tienen que ver, y esto es responsabilidad de quien nombra o inicia el hilo. Por ejemplo, el otro dia busque "help" por una duda concreta que tenia, no tanto en el significado, sin embargo me llamo la atencion de que habia una gran cantidad de ligas al foro. El fin de la historia ya lo conoces, muchos (quizas todos) los hilos nada tenian que ver con la palabra help, sino que eran de foreros que solicitaban "help".

Esta es solo una observacion que no queria dejar pasar (y quizas tu y tu equipo ya tenian mas que detectada)

Saludos,

ASM



			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to announce an expansion of the Spanish dictionary(ies) available on WordReference. A couple of weeks ago, I added a supplement of missing English words. This morning, I have added many thousand English phrases, phrasal verbs and other multi-word terms. I hope you find it useful.
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=piano
> 
> Please let me know of any problems or if anything is confusing! There are still letter ranges of terms that are missing, but they should be finished in the next month.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


----------



## Philippa

asm said:
			
		

> NO se si tambien te refieres en este mensaje a las ligas que hay entre el diccionario y el foro. Desde hace tiempo que ya existe esta vinculacion. Si busco una palabra en el diccionario, este me va a indicar, ademas del significado, algunos (todos???) los hilos que han tratado el tema.
> Sin embargo veo un "issue" con estas ligas. Muchas de las ligas son a temas que nada tienen que ver, y esto es responsabilidad de quien nombra o inicia el hilo. Por ejemplo, el otro dia busque "help" por una duda concreta que tenia, no tanto en el significado, sin embargo me llamo la atencion de que habia una gran cantidad de ligas al foro. El fin de la historia ya lo conoces, muchos (quizas todos) los hilos nada tenian que ver con la palabra help, sino que eran de foreros que solicitaban "help".
> Esta es solo una observacion que no queria dejar pasar (y quizas tu y tu equipo ya tenian mas que detectada)


Hola asm
El problema es que al principio en los foros, muchas, muchas personas titulan sus hilos con la palabra 'HELP' o algo así!! Ahora, tenemos moderadores trabajadores   que cambian los títulos de los recién llegados y estamos todos más acostumbrados de usar nombres adecuados. No sé si hay planes de cambiar los títulos de los hilos antiguos, pero sería una buena idea ahora que aparecen en el diccionario.
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## VenusEnvy

Philippa said:
			
		

> No sé si hay planes de cambiar los títulos de los hilos antiguos, pero sería una buena idea ahora que aparecen en el diccionario.


De acuerdo con eso, Philippa. Hay muchos hilo anteriors lo que podría ser util ya, pero eso fue antes de que nuestro vigilancia re-titularlos. Pero, de todas formas, duraría mucho tiempo cambiarlos. Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo.   Creo que (IMHO) es necesario... Pero, ya sé que eso no viene al caso de este hilo . .


----------



## mkellogg

Si. Estaría bien, pero necesitaría mucho trajabo. Tal vez si tenemos suficientes voluntarios podemos arreglarlo facilmente. Creo que yo podría crear un grupo especial para cambiar los titulos. Tengo que investigar.

(Quick translation: Yes, but it's a lot of work. We might be able to take care of it quickly if we have enough volunteers. Let me investigate if I can grant such power to a small group.)

Mike


----------

